# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Microsoft dcide de bannir iTunes de Windows, suite  l'arrive des doubles standards

## Katleen Erna

*Microsoft dcide de bannir iTunes de Windows, suite  l'arrive des doubles standards*

Bill Gates vient d'annoncer qu'iTunes serait dornavant banni de son systme d'exploitation Windows.

Voici ses dclarations officielles sur le sujet :

"Au dpart, nous tions trs satisfaits qu'Apple ai dploy iTunes sur Windows ; nous avons gagn beaucoup d'utilisateurs grce  cette seule application. Et puis nous avons entendu dire, par une source fiable, qu'Apple utilisait la mme base de code pour iTunes Mac que pour la version Windows.

Pire encore, il nous est apparu suite  une inspection plus approfondie qu'iTunes n'utilisait mme pas l'API Windows ! Apple a conu son propre systme de scroll sans s'inspirer notre superbe OS ! Assez, c'est assez. iTunes est banni et ne sera rhabilit que lorsqu'Apple y aura apport les changements suivants :

- Apple doit crire une version spciale d'iTunes pour Windows en utilisant uniquement les compilers et langages Windows.

- Apple doit utiliser des controllers Windows natifs

- Apple doit cesser cette attitude ridicule qui consiste  crire un seul code puis  la dployer  de multiples OS

Bill conclu en affirmant que si Apple respecte ces rgles somme toute assez simples, ses applications seront de nouveau bienvenues sur les systmes de la firme.

Vous avez transpir ? Rassurez-vous, rien de cela n'est vrai. Pour les plus avertis, vous aurez remarqu ds le dpart que quelque chose cloche, puisque ce n'est plus Bill Gates qui dirige Microsoft, mais Steve Ballmer. Cet article n'est qu'une parodie de la clause 3.31 T&C d'Apple qui a gnr des doubles standards. Tout ceci est sorti de l'imagination d'un blogueur amricain.

Source : L'article original, de Justin Vincent.

----------


## Invit

Du coup l'intitul de la news est faux, et ne fait qu'induire en erreur.

Ceci dit, cela aurait t assez drle que ce soit vrai  ::mouarf::

----------


## FERDIKAM

J'allais dire que c'est parce que Apple a dcid d'interdire les applications dveloppes en .net et java sur son applestore. Mais bon ...

----------


## Anomaly

Je n'y ai pas cru une seconde et je me demandais si c'tait un poisson d'avril tardif.

Ds la premire phrase on n'y croit pas une seconde que Microsoft se dise satisfait qu'une application particulire soit porte sous Windows, et encore moins que cette unique application aurait t la cause d'une augmentation des parts de march de Windows. Tros gros, passera pas.

Ensuite, il n'y a rellement que Apple pour raisonner de cette manire. Fort heureusement, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Invit

Ce qui m'nerve le plus concernant Itunes, c'est qu'Apple ne se gne pas pour nous imposer pas moins de *3 services* ( Apple mobile device, Service de l'Ipod et Service Bonjour ) et *un processus* ( ItunesHelper.exe ).

Et si on s'amuse en en dsactiver certains, itunes fonctionne encore en mode dgrad, mais dmarre avec un message d'erreur et la synchro Ipod ne fonctionne plus.

Alors qu' ct, sans aucun service ou processus au dmarage, winamp ou d'autres logiciels parviennent trs bien  faire cela sans rien.

----------


## mensoif

Mais est ce vrai que Itunes n'utilise pas l'API windows, mais plutt une "couche intermdiaire" un peu comme une machine java pour simplifier le portage de ses appli ? 

Sinon, pas terrible de mettre un titre de sujet comme a sachant que grand nombre de personne regarde simplement les titres de sujet.

Je n'utilise ni windows, ni mac os, mais plus j'en apprends sur la politique de Apple et plus je commence  devenir anti-apple et drivs.

----------


## gillai

Rhoooo, ce serait si bon. :'(

----------


## Ragmaxone

je vois pas le lien entre l'AppStore et Windows  ::koi:: 
on peut crire le code qu'on veut pour Mac OS X de mme qu'on peut crire le code qu'on veut pour Windows ... les limitations sont pour iPhone OS et l c'est justifiable car  mon sens c'est plus logique que les applications utilisent les outils fait pour car les moindres dfauts se ressentent beaucoup plus que sur un ordinateur.

la seule raison qui a pouss Apple  "porter" iTunes sur Windows c'est que les clients des iPods sont en majorit sur cette plateforme ...
Bonjour c'est le pied, si Windows pouvait en bnficier compltement a serait la belle vie mais bon.

en parallle M$ traine bien des pieds pour faire des logiciels propres sous Mac OS X, Office:Mac est  peu prs bien fait pour la version actuelle mais les prcdente c'tait vraiment digne de OOo 1.x ... il commencent seulement  faire des applications vraiment Mac.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'utilise ni windows, ni mac os, mais plus j'en apprends sur la politique de Apple et plus je commence  devenir anti-apple et drivs.


On conspue Microsoft pour son manque d'ouverture, mais j'ai toujours trouv qu'Apple tait le St Graal de la fermeture. Au moins, Microsoft ne nous oblige pas (contractuellement)  utiliser Windows sur un matriel spcifique !

----------


## Skyounet

> je vois pas le lien entre l'AppStore et Windows


Rapport  la nouvelle clause de l'iPhone qui dit que toutes les applications doivent tre crites en C ou Objective C. De cette faon Apple empche les outils intermdiaires qui transforment du code (C# avec MonoTouch, Flash avec CS5) en code compatible pour l'iPhone.

----------


## berceker united

ppff la fausse joie (j'ai un iphone sur Itune windows) . J'aurais bien aim que tout parte en sucette histoire qu'Apple puisse se prendre un bonne claque  ::ccool::  . Maintenant, il me reste plus qu'a boire pour oublier  ::(:

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Rapport  la nouvelle clause de l'iPhone qui dit que toutes les applications doivent tre crites en C ou Objective C. De cette faon Apple empche les outils intermdiaires qui transforment du code (C# avec MonoTouch, Flash avec CS5) en code compatible pour l'iPhone.


oui j'ai compris qu'il y avait une tentative de lien avec a mais je vois toujours pas le lien entre les restrictions de l'AppStore et des restrictions sur Windows ... a n'a aucun sens mais bon vous voyez peut-tre les choses autrement sur un autre OS  ::?:

----------


## Skyounet

> oui j'ai compris qu'il y avait une tentative de lien avec a mais je vois toujours pas le lien entre les restrictions de l'AppStore et des restrictions sur Windows ... a n'a aucun sens mais bon vous voyez peut-tre les choses autrement sur un autre OS


C'est comme si MS disait : alors sur Windows les seules applications installables sont des applications crites en .NET ou en VC++ et utilisant les API windows.

En reprenant les points




> - Apple doit crire une version spciale d'iTunes pour Windows en utilisant uniquement les compilers et langages Windows.


Ben oui si MS forcait ce que j'ai dit plus haut, alors il faudrait faire des versions spcifiques pour chaque plateformes, ce que oblige les nouvelles rgles du SDK d'Apple.




> - Apple doit cesser cette attitude ridicule qui consiste  crire un seul code puis  la dployer  de multiples OS


C'est pareil ce que force les nouvelles rgles du SDK.

Imaginons que je sois le dveloppeur d'un jeu en flash et je souhaite le porter sur plusieurs plateformes.
Windows, Mac, Linux ? Ben la plugin Flash
WinMo ? Le plugin flash
Android ? Le plugin flash (je sais pas s'il existe dj  ::aie:: )
iPhone ? Ah ben mince il faut que je rcrive mon application dans un autre langage.

Fin bref c'est une analogie de ce qui se passerait si les nouvelles rgles taient appliques  d'autres plateformes que l'iPhone.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> C'est comme si MS disait : alors sur Windows les seules applications installables sont des applications crites en .NET ou en VC++ et utilisant les API windows.
> 
> En reprenant les points
> 
> 
> 
> Ben oui si MS forcait ce que j'ai dit plus haut, alors il faudrait faire des versions spcifiques pour chaque plateformes, ce que oblige les nouvelles rgles du SDK d'Apple.
> 
> 
> ...


mais la plateforme est mal choisie et l'analogie n'a plus lieu d'tre.
on peut pas comparer une plateforme mobile et une plateforme ... pas mobiles  ::aie:: 
le restriction d'Apple c'est pas juste pour faire suer Adobe, c'est surtout pour essayer d'avoir des Apps propres parce que justement, sur une plateforme mobile la propret d'une application se ressent beaucoup plus et la version du fameux plugin Flash pour Apple est moisi, Adobe n'a fait aucun effort (jusqu' y a pas trs longtemps mais reste  voir ...).
faut bien voir que le matos vis est trs spcifique et le SDK est fait pour ...

je rpte : l'analogie n'a pas lieu d'tre.

----------


## Skyounet

> mais la plateforme est mal choisie et l'analogie n'a plus lieu d'tre.
> on peut pas comparer une plateforme mobile et une plateforme ... pas mobiles 
> le restriction d'Apple c'est pas juste pour faire suer Adobe, c'est surtout pour essayer d'avoir des Apps propres parce que justement, sur une plateforme mobile la propret d'une application se ressent beaucoup plus et la version du fameux plugin Flash pour Apple est moisi, Adobe n'a fait aucun effort (jusqu' y a pas trs longtemps mais reste  voir ...).
> faut bien voir que le matos vis est trs spcifique et le SDK est fait pour ...
> 
> je rpte : l'analogie n'a pas lieu d'tre.


Que Apple interdise le plugin flash ok. Mais qu'il interdise en "transformateur de code", je vois pas le problme.

Qui dit que le code gnr est compltement pourri ?
Certains jeux du top 10 de l'App Store ont t construites avec ce genre de systme et a a pas l'air de mal fonctionner.

Je sais pas comment marche ces fameux transformateurs comme MonoTouch, s'ils transforment le code ou gnrent directement un binaire, mais dans le dernier cas a pourrait tre assimil  un compilateur.

Enfin bref  partir du moment o ton application respectent les rgles elle devrait tre accept et ce indpendamment du langage choisi.

----------


## vintz72

Moi je ne vois pas en quoi a va empcher certains de coder avec les pieds si on leur impose un langage (qu'ils ne connaissent pas forcment en plus !).

En tout cas, je n'aime pas trop la politique d'Apple ces derniers temps. Je suis utilisateur d'iMac, j'aime beaucoup Mac Os X, mais la tournure que prenne les choses me font un peu peur. Peut-tre que Linux finira par me convaincre ?

----------


## argonath

Gnial ce fake, a a le mrite de montrer  quel point Apple marche sur la tte ces temps ci mme compars aux rois des rois du propritaire crosoft... J'ai bien peur que dans le monde du libre ces temps ci, la cte de popularit d'Apple se soit effondr bien en dessous de celle de la bote  billou

----------

